# Who was your first celebrity crush?



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Jet off gladiators was mine :thumb: Still to this day i have a soft spot. Pamela Anderson was there too but Jet was 1st...

Over to you.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Madonna-ffs


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Briteny spears ha ,, and now its currentily Cheryl Cole  :wub:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

now i will let on what a dinosaur i am!!! Bo Derek!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ether dulsea off the power rangers movie or xena.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Gail Platt...


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

greekgod said:


> now i will let on what a dinosaur i am!!! Bo Derek!!!


Who?


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

pamela anderson


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

Vanessa Paradis

Joe Le Taxi indeed ! (its ok I know she was about 14 at the time but I was 12)


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Bo Derek good lawdy! :bounce:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Louise rednap when she was L.Nurding and in the girl band enternal

I would of killed to get my sex education classes from her


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

geri halliwell

JLO

Shoot me now!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Louise rednap before she was rednap and in the girl band enternal
> 
> I would of killed to get my sex education classes from her


I used to be able to fap to the audio from her song, remember it was pre-Internet. All I had was sexy music and Kay's catalogue.






Ohh I got a semi.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

its got to be the twins off friday funhouse !!! with pat lol...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Demi Moore in Ghost... :wub:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

rectus said:


> I used to be able to fap to the audio from her song, remember it was pre-Internet. All I had was sexy music and Kay's catalogue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kays catalogue :innocent:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> kays catalogue :innocent:


She made a regular appearance


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

Um would be a toss up (or toss off) between










or










or


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Erros Ramazzotti


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> Um would be a toss up (or toss off) between
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, your really old :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

Well I am old man river, but even I said no to Bo Derek ! lol

I forgot this one


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Catherine Bach


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

lucanuk said:


> Catherine Bach


You must have been typing that as I was putting up her pic ! lol


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

sporty spice :cursing:


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> You must have been typing that as I was putting up her pic ! lol


lol i had to find her real name only knew her until today as daisy duke


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Jet or Louise nerding lol


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

rectus said:


> I used to be able to fap to the audio from her song, remember it was pre-Internet. All I had was sexy music and Kay's catalogue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shhhhhhhhh11tt that would be her!

I match ur semi and raise you a blown load


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Ya got there ahead of me Old Man River...Linda Carter.....goddamn. Ex, Miss America, classy. Jennifer Connolly a few years after...always went for that look...


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

Maria Whitaker - page 3 huge boobs


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Chunkee said:


> Jet off gladiators was mine :thumb: Still to this day i have a soft spot. Pamela Anderson was there too but Jet was 1st...
> 
> Over to you.
> 
> View attachment 99701


Back to you, as Ms Youdale was also my first and only............


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Ricki lake


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

The pink power ranger from the original series


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

Mary Stuart-Masterson










Still gives me the twinge now


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Vera Lynn, used to gaze at her pic in the trenches.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

Kim Catterall after seeing the film Mannequin.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Annalise from Neighbours


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

thank me later


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Debbie Harry :wub:

I'm only 31 but my older brother used to have posters of her in his room


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

diana rigg was my first, and yeah i'm an old ****...lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

seeing these blondes on here, anybody see gwen stefani on x factor. Shes looks good for 43.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Linda Carter :bounce:


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

Myleene klass

Holly valance

Still strong.


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> seeing these blondes on here, anybody see gwen stefani on x factor. Shes looks good for 43.
> 
> View attachment 99727


She does look good for 43 .

Who's the fit woman on the right too ?


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Linda Lucardi and Sam Fox were my first pervs.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Kelly lebrock see her hairy front bum in women in red u can guess what I did for next week lol


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Gwen stefani, had a dream a fingered her when I was 14 couldnt stop thinking about it for a few months


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

I am to old for this! Who are these people?????


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Blondie from ABBA


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Alan Rickman and then Matt Bellamy.

And now, Bradley Cooper!! :bounce:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

BUFFY!!!


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Erin Gray From Buck Rodgers


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm gonna sound older than I am with this list, but Jane Fonda (especially in Barbarella), Julie Christie from Dr Zhivago a few other films in the sixties and seventies, and Grace Kelly in the Hitchcock moviesTo Catch a Thief, Dial M for Murder ... all just wow.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Jessica Rabbit.. :whistling:


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

easy.....kim possible


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Nick carter from backstreet boys ha


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Jet off gladiators was soooo FFIIIITTT!!


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Emma Peel from the original Avengers tv series..........Be one for the old cnuts on ere like me to remember...... 



















Oh!!! lets not forget the original Charlies Angels...had plenty of childhood stiffy's over all 3 at once, at the same time........


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

cudsyaj said:


> Jet off gladiators was soooo FFIIIITTT!!


I actually met her once. It was faptastic!

OOSH!










Leslie Easterbrook <3


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kirsten Imrie ( page 3 girl )

The woman from the film The Golden Child with Eddie Murphy.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

jet was one of mines aswell  and jennifer love hewitt. when i saw her in i know what you did last summer i fell inlove instantly :laugh:


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Vanity from the last dragon which was a wicked film an Tiamak had a good tone


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

ruby allan from eastenders

janet from 2 pints of lager and a packet of crisps


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

ruby allan from eastenders

janet from 2 pints of lager and a packet of crisps


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Scottswald said:


> ruby allan from eastenders
> 
> janet from 2 pints of lager and a packet of crisps


This.. I still would too lol.

Mates keep telling me I have strange taste.. The other one that was in eastenders gave me the raging too.. Lacey was it?


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

ditz said:


> This.. I still would too lol.
> 
> Mates keep telling me I have strange taste.. The other one that was in eastenders gave me the raging too.. Lacey was it?


think thats stacey slater but i love her too..... nice and trashy!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

ditz said:


> This.. I still would too lol.
> 
> Mates keep telling me I have strange taste.. The other one that was in eastenders gave me the raging too..* Lacey was it*?


YYEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!! Used to love Stacey Slater!!!!!


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

greekgod said:


> now i will let on what a dinosaur i am!!! Bo Derek!!!


Yea I remember watching Ten...wow!


----------



## ryan67 (May 4, 2011)

Mine has to be Jet, as already posted - phenomenal (and still is)

Also,


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

mine was blinda Carlisle


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

captain Wilma Dering from Buck Rogers in the 25th century...............and i milked some air out my prepubecsent winky to daisy Duke too


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Rosie huntington-whiteley for me


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

Also, Maria Mathis






I still would too now !!!!!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Melissa Joan Hart


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

raptordog said:


> Emma Peel from the original Avengers tv series..........Be one for the old cnuts on ere like me to remember......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good call on Emma Peel (Diana Rigg).

But before her was Honor Blackman who was also pretty damn fit and after her was Linda Thorson was also damn horny. And then yet later Joanna Lumley..


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

I had the biggest crush on karate kid lol


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Dani Behr, Friday nights, The Word.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Melissa Joan Hart
> 
> View attachment 99896


Whatever happened to her ?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

The twins from fun house... coooooorr


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

teri hatcher


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Michaela Strachan


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

Sporty Spice....awkward... :whistling:


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

amigamike said:


> Vanity from the last dragon which was a wicked film an Tiamak had a good tone


Catches bullets with his teeth, yeah right.

Sho'nuff's dead now.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

I used to be in love with trish when I was like 10


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

@wylde99 for me.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Sasnak said:


> @wylde99 for me.


 If you look like That footballer in his avatar you may be in with a chance.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> If you look like That footballer in his avatar you may be in with a chance.


 No mate. I was hoping that he does.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Sasnak said:


> No mate. I was hoping that he does.


 He's a receiver whichever way. :thumb


----------



## SG83 (Mar 16, 2016)

Anja Orthodox, back in the middle 90's


----------



## THEFLASH (Feb 9, 2018)

Mo Molam


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

SG83 said:


> Anja Orthodox, back in the middle 90's


 f**k that, Sam Fox in 1986. There's a thread with pics. If only there was someone who knows how to bump them to the top.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Old, is a relative term, I grew up thinking Twiggy was the sexist thing ever - of course I was very young, and didn't realize that tits and an ass actually made girls look better, but then I discovered these beauties, ahhh, there is a God!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Kimberly from the original Power Rangers in the 90s when I was a kid. Think I had good taste tbf.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Bon Jovi's guitarist , Richie Sambora ffs :lol:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Ronan keeting :/


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Pamela Anderson

Demi Moore


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Kelly kapowski


----------



## GMDJ (Mar 9, 2016)

Christina Applegate, about the same age as me, spent many nights with a box of tissues and a episode of married with children. No internet and we didn't have a video recorder so had to beat off fast before Al, Bud or Peggy got on scene :lol:


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for mention Boys, although im nothing compared to Mila Kunis who was my first Celebrity Crush from That 70's show.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

GMDJ said:


> Christina Applegate, about the same age as me, spent many nights with a box of tissues and a episode of married with children. No internet and we didn't have a video recorder so had to beat off fast before Al, Bud or Peggy got on scene :lol:


 I remember these type of wanks, used to pause and resume depending on who the camera was focused on, also learnt to have a photographic memory, kids these days will never know the struggle.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Emily Lloyd in Wish You Were Here.

Saw it when I was about 12 and almost wore the tape out pausing it in places.


----------



## Lowkii (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm 27 now... so I think it would have been *Jessica Alba* from *DARK ANGEL* in *2001*:

She's still fine today.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Louise Jameson - Leela in Dr Who c 1977

I wanted her to savage me!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Varg said:


> Emily Lloyd in Wish You Were Here.
> 
> Saw it when I was about 12 and almost wore the tape out pausing it in places.


 Up yer bum!!


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Wendy James from transvision vamp.


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Flick Scully.... love thy Neighbour 

if i'm honest i could be here ALLLL day hahahahahah!!


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

Back when I was a youngster my first celebrity crush was Debbie Gibson lol many many moons ago lol then I discovered Gillian Anderson still s**t hot even now.


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Shoot me now and i'll die a happy man....... <3


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Seriously but if i could pick any women and had a time machine id go back like 40 years and bag christy brinkley and id still be happy now..


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Jonny Vaughan... should have called him Johnny Sheen hahah!
















LOVED THESE TWO...


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Lowkii said:


> I'm 27 now... so I think it would have been *Jessica Alba* from *DARK ANGEL* in *2001*:
> 
> She's still fine today.
> 
> View attachment 154477


 YESSSSSAA MY MAN!!


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Loving these.... My 1st milf!

C'monnn don't tell me you wouldn't


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Seriously but if i could pick any women and had a time machine id go back like 40 years and bag christy brinkley and id still be happy now..


 Only heard of her a few years ago, absolute GILF she is, would still bang her now even at 60 or however old she is. Intrigued to see what she looked like when she was young


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Who remember this one.....


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

SwoleTip said:


> Only heard of her a few years ago, absolute GILF she is, would still bang her now even at 60 or however old she is. Intrigued to see what she looked like when she was young


 I'd do her doggy... she's got a grin like a cheshire cat  haha


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Chunkee said:


> Jet off gladiators was mine :thumb Still to this day i have a soft spot. Pamela Anderson was there too but Jet was 1st...
> 
> Over to you.


 Met her personally with Lightning and Cobra (or Wolf i wasn't really paying much attention) in Wakefield town centre when the show 1st came out and they were doing some form of promotion. To this day i'v no idea where all their autographs are. Bet you a pound to a penny my mum flogged them lmao


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

PowerOutput said:


> Linda Lucardi and Sam Fox were my first pervs.


 Linda off Emmerdale hahaha. She's a Game old bird  love her


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Had a crush on liz from coronation street when I was young lmao, she was also on two pints of lager. Still fancy her a bit now to this day. She was one of the first older women I can remember liking, right weird child I was


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Darla from little rascals ?


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

SwoleTip said:


> Had a crush on liz from coronation street when I was young lmao, she was also on two pints of lager. Still fancy her a bit now to this day. She was one of the first older women I can remember liking, right weird child I was


 I liked that squeaky little t**t bag me... remember her?


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Scottswald said:


> ruby allan from eastenders
> 
> janet from 2 pints of lager and a packet of crisps


 Which one was Janet? I loved that squeaky voiced coloured lass me... Pwoaaaarrrrr


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

ryan67 said:


> Mine has to be Jet, as already posted - phenomenal (and still is)
> 
> Also,


 I know this fine specimen but sadly the alzhimers that runs in the family is refraining me from telling you


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Fuzz Lightyear said:


> I liked that squeaky little t**t bag me... remember her?


 Louise? Yeah she was alright looking, janet was fit as f**k though


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

SwoleTip said:


> Only heard of her a few years ago, absolute GILF she is, would still bang her now even at 60 or however old she is. Intrigued to see what she looked like when she was young


 Shes 64.

This is from last year.

How is that even possible?


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Shes 64.
> 
> This is from last year.
> 
> ...


 She descovered anavar


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Who remembers this little minx?


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Angelina jolie stole my heart the moment I watched the movie Tomb Raider


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Nadia swalia


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

SimpleLimit said:


> Angelina jolie stole my heart the moment I watched the movie Tomb Raider


 Used to love her before i got jacked... i'm just affraid she's only a pretty face now as i'd break her tiny little bones if i smashed her hahaha


----------

